# LG TV Woofers to new LED?



## Frank_Dahiya (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello, 

I have an old LG TV named "Flatron 1200" 

*Model No: RF-21FC80Q*

It had woofers. Can I somehow connect the woofers with my new LED TV?

*Vu 109cm (43) Ultra HD (4K) Smart LED TV (43S6535, 3 x HDMI, 3 x USB)*

https://www.flipkart.com/vu-109cm-43...SEDUR6XMB83E3B

All Details of the Woofers, Wire Type, Etc are in the Microsoft office file and the pictures too. There was no option to add them here so I added this on Google Drive.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...XNPUHFzQlB3d2c

Please kindly check out and let me know what to do with the Woofer wires? What's their type and how can I connect them to my new LED TV?

Thank You,
Ajay


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Even if you were able to unsolder the speakers, then what? It's not like you could just open the new TV and add them.

For a fairly inexpensive price you can just add something to your setup like this:

VIZIO 2.0-Channel Soundbar with Bluetooth Black SB2920-D6 - Best Buy


----------

